# Garden is still producing



## smoked (Sep 21, 2007)

Well it's starting to get colder at night now, but the little garden is still producing, thought I'd post several pic's....


----------



## smoked (Sep 21, 2007)

and a few more pic's.....this is the start of the rhubarb section along with a small harvest and some of the pickles that have been made and one while they were in the waterbath process....gotta make some more today....


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 21, 2007)

Great lookin stuff Smoked , wish I had the time to tend a garden and a little longer growing season wouldn;t hurt either ....your garden turned out great ,nice relaxing looking place


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 22, 2007)

We've been lightly frosted already here and most stuff is shriveled and dry. With that fence setup behind your garden you might be able to toss a plastic drop cloth over it at night and keep her going for a lot longer Smoked! That's a nice setup for an almost hot house.


----------



## webfoot (Sep 22, 2007)

Decent looking pickles.  Nice seeing someone else putting pickles up already sliced.

If weather cooperates and things are normal, we've got about 4 weeks before first frost might hit.


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 22, 2007)

Bill I envy you and any one else here that has the space to have a garden. Those pictures of you veggies look sooooooo good.


----------



## smoked (Sep 23, 2007)

yea, gotta do my hamburger dills you know


----------



## smoked (Sep 23, 2007)

I've given alot of thought to doing that because of the fence......after all still waiting for peppers to ripe to red on the plants!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






and with that thought, did up 5 quarts of your fresh pack dills today.....here they are just out of the water bath....


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 23, 2007)

Ah Smoked your a man after my own heart! Your wife is a lucky girl!


----------



## webfoot (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll see your slices and raise you a cubed. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





32 qts this season plus a couple left over from last yr.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 23, 2007)

I like slices and spears but never tried cubes. Is there something in particular you used cubed pickles for?


----------



## smoked (Sep 23, 2007)

okay then, I'll raise you some bread and butter's and dill relish


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 23, 2007)

Smoked, the garden looks great! Ours is about finished now, just some tomatoes still hanging in there.


----------

